
  Dell Grants Exclusive Photo Shoot of New Adamo Line of Luxury Notebooks - jmorin007
http://bub.blicio.us/dell-grants-exlusive-photoshoot-of-new-adamo-line-of-luxury-notebooks/
======
shimon
Adamo: Japanese for "attempts to look like a Mac in the same way Vista
attempts to look like MacOS".

